# serial wacom tablet device

## mathfeel

The touchscreen of my new x201 tablet is a Serial Wacom Tablet. When I used an Ubuntu liveCD, it works just fine. But after I installed Gentoo (and X), xinput --list no longer lists it as an input device. I also checked that when it is working in Ubuntu (chroot into a Gentoo mount with the follow tool being part of xf86-input-wacom):

```
isdv4-serial-debugger /dev/ttyS0
```

gives a lot of output when I interact with it, but none in Gentoo.

Any idea? Thanks!

[EDIT]After compiling serial_core, 8250 etc in kernel instead of as module, it kind of just work...strange.[/EDIT]

----------

